# Spare wheel / Rear door



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Is fixing a spare wheel on to the rear door of a PVC a viable thing to do?
What type of bracket do I need? Will it compromise the payload? Will it look awful on my new van ( can you tell this is a lady? )
Any idea of cost and who would make an excellent job of it in the Cheshire , North Staffs area? Thankyou


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

It'd need some serious reinforcing for support and the hinges won't take kindly. Tend to be more popular on tailgates hinged at the top but not exclusively so. John.


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks John. I had not considered that. Saw one today buy perhaps his bodywork is stronger than a Ducato.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most panel vans come as standard with a spare wheel, what chassis is your PVC based on?

Peter


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

PVC's tend not to Peter. Underslung space is needed for other stuff. My Vito's have them indoors nearside rear but again space needed for hab area..John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

My PVC has it's spare wheel underslung at the rear behind the rear axle

the water and waste are all in the middle in front of the rear axle

I still have enough room to fit a underslung LPG tank.


I though all vans (PVC type) have a spare wheel as the base van hasn't changed.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Try to get it underslung, it will look awful on the rear door and will affect resale value and may buckle the door in the process.

Bad idea I think.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lot of 4x4 cars have the spare on the side opening rear door, but it is a single rear door so might be stronger.

cabby


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Fiat Ducato.It's a Rapidov56 .Only2014 seem to come with a spare


----------

